# New Quay (wales) Reptile World?



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys!

My mum came home today from taking my sister from horse riding and told me about an advertisement she saw about New Quay Reptile World. Does anyone know anything about this place? Is it a shop or attraction? If it's a shop do you know what it's stock is like etc?

Cheers all : victory:
Craig


----------



## Rhian Tudball (Feb 25, 2011)

*New Quay Reptile World*

It is c**p, been their with my son and it costs loads to get in and not much there. 

My advice dont wast your money.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi if you are down West Wales pop down to The Dragon Reptiles Experience in Pembroke its ace they have crocs, rattlers giant pythons, giant monitors, haunted house with spiders, scorpions etc and you get to handle tonnes of beasties..


----------



## Rhian Tudball (Feb 25, 2011)

Been there, its reallly cool.

And the staff there are really helpfull and full of exotic animal knowledge.

Great place.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

Rhian Tudball said:


> Been there, its reallly cool.
> 
> And the staff there are really helpfull and full of exotic animal knowledge.
> 
> Great place.


Wicked stuff glad you enjoyed it..:2thumb:


----------



## Newquay reptile world (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hi craig*

HI CRAIG 
I AM THE OPERATOR OF NEW QUAY REPTILE WORLD. WE ARE INDEED A REPTILE BASED ATTRACTION/ZOO IN THE TOURIST TOWN OF NEW QUAY(SA45 9PS).WE CATER FOR THE TOURIST TRADE AND LOCAL SCHOOLS DOING NATURAL HISTORY PROJECTS.WE ARE VERY REASONABLY PRICED(£2.95 ADULTS & £1.95 UNDER 17) WE DO NOT SELL REPTILES TO THE PUBLIC AND ACTUALLY SPEND ALOT OF OUR TIME ENCOURAGING PEOPLE TO LEARN MORE ABOUT REPTILES BEFORE BUYING.
WHEN YOU ARE IN THE AREA NEXT, WHY NOT PAY US A VISIT.

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR PLACE!

REGARDS
H









_asian water dragons (hence the cambodian theme) & frilled lizards( i think its our male on the tree)_
_& carpet python cave next door!_










_some enclosures_











tree frog land 










beautiful sheeba in the aboriginal cave










_my fav! although dont think he would say the same for me!_
_lol_










info! the most important thing 










a big girl to greet you through the door! 









_giant beach board with our very reasonable price structure._
_family of 4 under a tenner cant be bad._









_MR FRILL ON HIS TERMITE MOUND!_

_GIFTSHOP AND ENTRANCE_


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Rhian Tudball said:


> It is c**p, been their with my son and it costs loads to get in and not much there.
> 
> My advice dont wast your money.





Rhian Tudball said:


> Been there, its reallly cool.
> 
> And the staff there are really helpfull and full of exotic animal knowledge.
> 
> Great place.


:lol2: wut?


----------

